# Skipping Rope



## Lisa (May 10, 2006)

Just wondering who here skips rope as part of their exercise routine and whether anyone feels that it is better/worse then running.  What are the pros and cons?


----------



## Andrew Green (May 10, 2006)

Skipping is probably more sport specific in terms of improving footwork, also a great work out.

It's been a semi-regular part of my routine at different times, often limited by ceiling clearance in workout location

As a comparison I think the big thing for me is I'm able to push longer when running, when I start burning out when skipping My ability to skip starts dissappearing, on a run I can just keep driving and fall down at the end if I need too


----------



## mantis (May 10, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Just wondering who here skips rope as part of their exercise routine and whether anyone feels that it is better/worse then running. What are the pros and cons?


this exercise is very basic and essential even if no real rope is being used.  you can use toe jumps, and knee-to-the-chest jumps as well if you do not have a rope like me. 
the key of toe jumps is to jump althernating positions. example: left to right, or front to back.  whereas the key for knee-to-the-chest jumps is to land as soft as possible and be light so you do not hurt the knees


----------



## Calm Intention (May 17, 2006)

Having noted some concerns about the knees,  I ask why is it that someone would jump rope(even on a cushioned floor)?
I am not aware of the anatomical issues specifically,  but isn't there other things that can be done to build endurance and the muscle groups associated with 'what you will need'  to execute strong flexible kicks and movement?

I can build my endurance,  and strengthen my gut,  by going thru all kinds of combo kick routines(slowly,  or quickly).   I may just stand like a crane on one leg,  keep my leg out(in whatever direction I chose).
I'm certain there are a few muscle groups missed by not skipping, or jogging,  but I'd almost bet that going thru an hour or two routine every day(constantly tossing kicks freely, or hitting bag),  will build your endurance, muscle groups, etc.
I'm not in any competition,  so maybe I'm unaware of what I'm missing out on,  but thats my thoughts.


----------



## desousae (May 23, 2006)

That is not a bad idea.  I love to jump rope, but it seems everytime that I get healthy (knee and feet problems) I jump back in 110% and end up getting injured again.  I really hate taken time off from my school as it leads to laziness.  I love the idea of keeping a crane in different directions to stregnthen the legs and abs.  Has anyone else tried this out or replaced it with jumping rope?

thanks,


----------



## fireman00 (May 23, 2006)

I find that 3 - 5 minute sesssions with 30 second break in-between is a great workout.  You only have to get your feet up about 1" off the floor and is MUCH more ankle, knee and back friendly then doing road work.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (May 23, 2006)

The movement itself is plyometric.  Cyclic and cardiovascularly challenging, yes, but plyometric.  One of the more dynamic plyometric "drills" for that same reason...room to move and expand.  If you don't find it dreadfully boring and have no major contraindications to the activity it can be, when properly used, of major benefit to the martial body (or just the body).


----------



## Raewyn (May 24, 2006)

we use skipping for training, but I cant skip to save myself, but for some reason I do try and find it alot easier than running


----------

